# Canada Dont Use Citi Card



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

We just got back from a 2 month trip to East Coast and Canada.-- Beautiful and loved it despite $1.59/Liter for diesel!
I have always been told to use a credit card when out of the US since you get the benefit of paying in Canada Dollars which are running at about $.95 US then the credit card company converts your charge to $US. As far as this goes, it is true and I saved about $25 when the transactions were posted. What I was not aware of was that CITI card charges a "Foreign Transaction Fee" on every purchase. This totaled up to a charge of over $100 US. It's my fault for not reading all the fine print but this didn't happen 7 years ago when I was using an ATT card in Canada. I just wanted to let you guys to be aware of this. I should have done what I did with some of my cash on hand which was to go to a Royal Bank of Canada and have them change $100 US to Canadian for a $3 fee so that I would have pocket money.(btw Canadian money is pretty) that would have been cheaper . 
Anyway we had a great trip and I wanted to save you guys some cash.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip
Didn't know about the Transaction charges

Don


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

rtavi said:


> We just got back from a 2 month trip to East Coast and Canada.-- Beautiful and loved it despite $1.59/Liter for diesel!
> I have always been told to use a credit card when out of the US since you get the benefit of paying in Canada Dollars which are running at about $.95 US then the credit card company converts your charge to $US. As far as this goes, it is true and I saved about $25 when the transactions were posted. What I was not aware of was that CITI card charges a "Foreign Transaction Fee" on every purchase. This totaled up to a charge of over $100 US. It's my fault for not reading all the fine print but this didn't happen 7 years ago when I was using an ATT card in Canada. I just wanted to let you guys to be aware of this. I should have done what I did with some of my cash on hand which was to go to a Royal Bank of Canada and have them change $100 US to Canadian for a $3 fee so that I would have pocket money.(btw Canadian money is pretty) that would have been cheaper .
> Anyway we had a great trip and I wanted to save you guys some cash.


GM card does the same thing in Cozumel.....is guess its now HSBC card as well


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

USAA doesn't charge any transaction fees or cash w/d fees in any other countries from what I have experienced.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine charges $4.95 for each out of country purchase.. Just another way for em to make some change.. Most all of them charge something..

Carey


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Too bad about those charges!! Now...how about a trip report?? Where did you visit in our country??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Canadiansue said:


> Too bad about those charges!! Now...how about a trip report?? Where did you visit in our country??


Agee....bring on the pictures!!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> USAA doesn't charge any transaction fees or cash w/d fees in any other countries from what I have experienced.


What a great bank!!!! Love them !!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Most of the cards used to hide the fees in the exchange rate. A class action lawsuit stopped that, so I'm sure the new visible fees have doubled to cover the settlement costs...









Don't worry, I'm sure some lawyers got rich...


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

daves700 said:


> USAA doesn't charge any transaction fees or cash w/d fees in any other countries from what I have experienced.


What a great bank!!!! Love them !!!
[/quote]

No doubt. They are the best company I have ever dealt with!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

rtavi said:


> btw Canadian money is pretty


Thanks! We think so too!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I JUST got a letter from my bank (Sovereign) that will charge 3% for each transaction or money withdrawal (it's a Visa Debit card) in a foreign country. I, too would have been shocked at the surcharges, had it not been for this post.


----------

